# Help needed, request for comments!!!!!



## Guro Harold (Apr 15, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

I would like to ask the MartialTalk family to evaluate a new logo for my organization.

I would appreciate all input but especially from the ladies and gentlemen of the Philippines or those knowlegeable about Philippine culture.

I wanted to have a logo that shows respect and tribute for the Philippines and do not want to unintentially offend anyone.

Please examine the attached file and let me know if it is offensive in anyway. If it is, I will not use it!!!!!

Maraming salamat,

Harold Evans
FCS-Kali North Carolina State Rep


----------



## Kroy (Apr 15, 2003)

I like it, if I were driving down the street I would definately look twice.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 15, 2003)

Looks good!  Just tweak that guy's left arm a little.  Looks a little off.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 15, 2003)

Harold,

Good to see you are getting things set up and organized up there...your website is looking good also with Ray's video clips!  I have some advice on your logo.  Let me preface this by saying I do this for a living.  I work at a local Ad agency and also teach design and computer graphics classes at Brevard Community College...so i'm not pulling this out of my ****!

Logo has a good beginning, I don't think you will have any cultural problems with your use of the flag elements, and the figure is generic enough (I think).  The yellow seems a bit light/pastel.  The colors of the Flag are very vibrant yellow red and blue.  Good use of the triangle (universal to FMA) but it is leaning to the right.  Whenever you use a geometric shape that is close to being symetrical, the eye wants to see it as such.  Also there is quite a bit of empty space at the top.  This is just a suggestion...try two symetrical figures face to face or back to back to play off the symetry of the triangle? (Don't know if it will work but its worth exploring).  Might also want to play with positive negative space instead of using a stroke for the triangle.  Might also experiment with seperating the text from the icon.  I attached a sample.

All in all pretty good job! Keep in mind these are just SUGGESTIONS and not solutions..that is for you to find.  I am looking at it with a pretty critical eye, the average person who is not in the business most likely will like it and say "cool logo"! and considering this...you could ignore all my coments and go with it the way it is.

Here is our logo for our club.

Hope this helps.

Andy


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 15, 2003)

sorry, forgot yours!!!


----------



## AldonAsher (Apr 15, 2003)

Hey guys,

I like the logos.  Andy, I didn't know you did one for the  Melbourne club.  When did you make it?  

Al


----------



## moromoro (Apr 15, 2003)

do you have a phone number for the melbourne club??


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *do you have a phone number for the melbourne club?? *



321-693-5802 is my daytime#.  Ask for Andy.  You can also talk with Aldon if he cares to give out his #.  We are in the Melbourne, Florida Brevard County area (Aldon is in the Olando area).

Thanks Al, I just did the logo not too long ago (last week).  Probably going to get some shirts made soon!  Might take preorders from the guys to help pay for the cost of getting them made.  There is a local silkscreener who happens to be Filipino who is giving me a good deal.

Andy


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2003)

I do prefer the black background, sharp stars, and moved text of *arnisandyz*'s version.


----------



## pesilat (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I do prefer the black background, sharp stars, and moved text of arnisandyz's version. *



Yeah, but I think it'd look a little better with a light white or gray outline around the guy ... he kinda disappears into the black background.

Mike


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *Yeah, but I think it'd look a little better with a light white or gray outline around the guy ... he kinda disappears into the black background.
> 
> Mike *



I agree with you Mike...this is just something I hacked together from Harold's original.  As I mentioned this is in no way a final solution, but just a direction that he could go.  Issues like outlining the figure, etc I left for Harold to work through.  It might even look good to enlarge the figure so he is not enclosed by the triangle, but breaking its boundries, but again, I leave that for Harold to figure out.  

Andy


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 15, 2003)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all the positive feedback. Andy thanks for your suggested revisions and offering to help!!  I will probably take you up on that offline.

Harold


----------



## AldonAsher (Apr 15, 2003)

Harold, you should see the business cards Andy made for us.  They are great!  While you are talking to him about the logo....

BTW, if anyone is looking to 'beat some sticks' in Orlando Florida, call me at 407 895 6120.  I am the long-distance member of FCA of Melbourne.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 15, 2003)

MoroMoro,

Did you mean Melbourne, Australia?

Andy and Aldon were talking about Melbourne, Florida, USA.

Palusut


----------



## moromoro (Apr 15, 2003)

yeah i thought you guys where talking about melbourne australia..... anyway goodluck


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would like to ask the MartialTalk family to evaluate a new logo for my organization . *



Not trying to cause any trouble, but I was wondering if maybe you used the wrong word here? Is this an FCS or a school logo?


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 16, 2003)

Hi Renegade,

No trouble at all...

I was using the term, "organization", from a business context.

Filipino Combat Systems (FCS)-Kali  is founded and run by Master Ray Dionaldo.

FCS-Kali of North Carolina is my organization ("branch").  I am Ray's state rep and full instructor for his style of Filipino Martial Arts and Modern Arnis.

I am still a member of IMAF, Inc and a student of Guro David Ng and continue to teach Modern Arnis.  However I also represent Guro Ray in North Carolina specifically and assist him regionally in the south.

I am also an equal partner in Carenza Unlimited, LLC, which is a production company.  Our first project was producing the Kerambit video for Guro Ray and now the Greensboro, NC seminar that was held here last year which I hosted.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## streetwise (Apr 16, 2003)

I like the design, but maybe the stickfighter could be a little brawnier?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Hi Renegade,
> 
> No trouble at all...
> ...




No problem, just was wondering.

Your freind,
The Renegade:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AldonAsher _
> *Hey guys,
> 
> I like the logos.  Andy, I didn't know you did one for the  Melbourne club.  When did you make it?
> ...



We decided not to tell you since you deserted us you rotten traitor!  

Just kidding.  

Working on a Web site with the new design.  Hit a couple of snags, but it's coming along.

Cthulhu


----------



## AldonAsher (Apr 16, 2003)

Do you guys hear it?  It's the sound of Cthulhu violently hitting the ground the next time I see him.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AldonAsher _
> *Do you guys hear it?  It's the sound of Cthulhu violently hitting the ground the next time I see him.
> 
> *



That's supposed to scare me?  That happens whenever I train with you _anyway_.  

Cthulhu

(on a serious note, back on topic, folks)


----------

